# Passed IELTS with over 7 band



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All


I passed my IELTS exam with the following score
R- 7
W- 7.5
S - 7
L - 7.5
Over All 7.5


My approach was simple, I practiced Cambridge ESOL exams 8, 7 and 6. Watched Ryan Videos very helpful EnglishRyan - YouTube
and read Simon's blog lot of practical advises. Followed his ad vices and methodology blindly.

I asked Simon to help me in assessment of my Essay, he suggested me to Mr. Pete a gentlemen with vast experience on teaching and training IELTS candidates.Mr. Pete ([email protected]) helped me a lot by giving writing assignments in task 2 and task 1. He guided me in detail, he pin pointed where i was doing mistake . His feedback was very helpful and it helpedlane: me a lot to achieve a band of 7.5 in writing. I worked hard for three weeks ( 2-3 hours every day) for preparations .

This approach helped a lot , though I took the essay assessment from well know trainer it didn't helped, but Mr. Pete detailed feedback gave me the confidence and tools to pass the IELTS exams with good score.

I strongly recommend the following
1) Practice using Cambridge 8,7 and 6 ESOL exam books.
2) Watch Ryan's youtube video channel
3) Study and follow Simon's advice (ielts-simon.com)
4) Assess your essays with Mr. Pete ([email protected]):clap2:

Better luck in your IELTS exam.

Trends


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Congrats!!*

Dear friend,

Congratulations on your success.

I am also struggling with IELTS .... big hurdle ..

I need some guidance to pass IELTS with 7 Band in each section. Now, I am preparing 6th time for 6th April exam. My previous results are:

R , L , W , S
5 , 6.5 , 6 , 7
6 , 6.5 , 6 , 6.5
5.5 , 6.5 , 7 , 7.5
6.5 , 7 , 6.5 , 6.5
7 , 6.5 , 6 , 7

I am really in a need of good advice to overcome my weaknesses.

Please help me..

Best regards,


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Shobam


Please follow what I did, contact Mr. Pete for help in writing, for me first time I got 6.5 but the help I got from Mr. Pete was amazing. I worked with him for 3 assignments and It helped me to score 7.5. 

For reading, writing practice Cambridge exams 
Best regards, 

Trends


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Sobman72 said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Congratulations on your success.
> 
> ...


Hi, Sobman72
I was in the exact same situation as you, well, I've tried only 3 times, and I have 7s in each, but in different exams...
Finally, fortunate for me, NSW removed the requirement for 7s 

However, my last teacher in British Council, where I attended IELTS prep course, advised me that I don't need an IELTS prep courses, but *General english courses, for Higher level.*

IELTS is about your level of English, and not about your level of knowing the format of the IELTS exam itself. After your 6 attempts, you have to be pretty aware of the format, haven't you?

My advice: enroll in an General English course, at appropriate level (for 7s it must be advanced C1 level), and then your next exam will be OK. Otherwise you are gambling with your money and time.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi, Sobman72
> I was in the exact same situation as you, well, I've tried only 3 times, and I have 7s in each, but in different exams...
> Finally, fortunate for me, NSW removed the requirement for 7s
> 
> ...



Dear Friend,

I really appreciate you valuable suggestions.


Thanks and regards,


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

trends said:


> Dear Shobam
> 
> 
> Please follow what I did, contact Mr. Pete for help in writing, for me first time I got 6.5 but the help I got from Mr. Pete was amazing. I worked with him for 3 assignments and It helped me to score 7.5.
> ...


Dear Friend,

I really appreciate your valuable suggestions.


Thanks and regards,


----------



## Khan_Oz (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,

Congrats on your scores.
I will be taking up the exam on this saturday. I did mail pete, but looks like he doesn't receive mails from anyone and everyone. 
Would you mind mailing me the mail exchanges you had with pete, so that even I can benefit from it. Since I am left with just 2 days I dont think I can wait for more.
Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

If it is possible for you I am also in the queue. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Please refer...... *ACE the IELTS book*.
it contains lots of valuable instructions. specially for writing.
Also practice with Cambridge books, (6,7,8 are the most suitable) & official practice materials.

I got 7 for writing & listening, 6.5 for reading and speaking.
Thanks


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on your scores.
> I will be taking up the exam on this saturday. I did mail pete, but looks like he doesn't receive mails from anyone and everyone.
> ...


R
Send me your email id as a pm


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Can anyone share the writing topic on ielts test today?


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

Sobman72 said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Congratulations on your success.
> 
> ...


----------



## pratap.dash (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am very new this forum. I don't know whether it is correct space to put my queries or not. 

I am planning to appear for IELTS general module exam. Can you please suggest what would be the correct way to proceed. I got confused with so may suggestions from so many people. i need 7 band in each.Please suggest

1)Which materials to be followed?
2)Any good links?


Thanks,
Pratap


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Please follow,

Information - ACE the IELTS, insight IELTS, 
For practice - Cambridge IELTS books 1 to 8
Official IELTS practice materials 2009, 2010

My advice is to follow the IELTS test procedure, format, rules and information booklets from IELTS.org
Then move to information books and practice materials.


----------



## K3tone (Mar 12, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Please follow,
> For practice - Cambridge IELTS books 1 to 8


I have followed the same, its quite a good book with good examples and i have scored 8 overall with it


----------



## Khan_Oz (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,

my id is shoaibzameer [at] gmail [dot] com
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

trends said:


> 4) Assess your essays with Mr. Pete
> 
> Better luck in your IELTS exam.
> 
> Trends


Hi trends,

Mr Pete not replying..wat to do? Can u send me ur communication with him? Also any email id of Mr Pete which will be replied.

Thanks


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Sobman72 said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Congratulations on your success.
> 
> ...


Hi Sobman72,

You should have gotten yor result if you sit 6 Apr test, how's it? Got the 7 each band?


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi trends, I have gone through your posts and your sources found out to be very useful in my mock tests except the pete's as I too feel that he might be too busy with his schedule. Can you help me too by providing with the mail exchanges


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

trends said:


> R
> Send me your email id as a pm


Hi trends, I have gone through your posts and your sources found out to be very useful in my mock tests except the pete's as I too feel that he might be too busy with his schedule. Can you help me too by providing with the mail exchanges


----------

